

Shipping Oilpan - afsina
https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/forum/#!topic/blink-dev/rEtCxuZ78eU

======
progers7
For the curious, Oilpan is a tracing garbage collector inside Chromium. The
original design docs are at [1].

[1] [https://docs.google.com/document/d/1y7_0ni0E_kxvrah-
QtnreMlz...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1y7_0ni0E_kxvrah-
QtnreMlzCDKN3QP4BN1Aw7eSLfY/edit)

~~~
DiabloD3
Before I saw this comment, I assumed it was some sort of memory leak tracker.

------
bobajeff
I don't fully understand exactly what Oilpan is but it sounds like it's to
combine the DOM and JavaScript engines garbage collector into one thing in
order to, simplify the runtime, increase performance and remove some interface
issues that browser developers have faced.

------
markdown
Shipping thingimibobs? Shipping Thingamajikis?

WTF is oilpan, and why should I care?

~~~
ketralnis
Since it's on the chromium mailing list,
[http://lmgtfy.com/?q=oilpan+chromium](http://lmgtfy.com/?q=oilpan+chromium)

~~~
markdown
You missed the point.

If you're sharing something newsworthy with an audience of thousands/tens-of-
thousands/millions, explain what the thing is.

My snark was directed at the OP in hopes he will write better titles in
future.

~~~
daurnimator
> My snark was directed at the OP in hopes he will write better titles in
> future.

HN policy is that the title should match that of the link. Even if the page
linked to has a terrible title.

~~~
jonah
In practice, a noticeable percentage of titles are edited either before or
after posting...

